# NEW BOAT UPDATE : New wheels, ICE and Lights .............



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Spent the entire weekend working on the new boat getting her Pimped out with the creature comforts that make life that much better at sea.



Added Brand new edson style SS wheels with knobs to the upper station and main helm.



Added new Sony Marine stereo and speakers with input for sat radio.



BLUE LED lighting throughout the whole boat , which came out so sweet .



RED LED map light over console.



Livewell Over flow hooked installed( there wasnt one ? which was a huge issue with a sea chest).



Fixed the Bilge by adding new float switches and gateway valves.



Cleaned the bilge which had old bildge water and sea-star fluid in it from fixing the steering.



Hooked up the NMEA from my GPS to my Auto pilot so it navigates to my spots.



fixed some damaged paint around the bow and interior of the boat.



Now the next work weekend i get i am installing a new C-120 weather pack in the boat with Sat weather and radio , Radar with 4KW open array and raystar GPS125.



After that , Under water lighting , re-attach the driving station, rod holders for teh tower and thenits time to go fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice! That is one fine looking ride:bowdown


----------

